# LP Smartside question



## eisert (Jan 31, 2009)

I just installed a new bay window in my home. 

I would like to trim the exterior with LP Smartside trim. It's basically 1"thick plywood with some kind of coating on the front (cement?) and is available in standard lumber widths. 

The reason I would like to use this product is for ease of ripping and machinability. 

All of the raw edges will be hidden or butted against another peice of trim, the window, or existing stucco. I would, however, like to finish these exposed edges prior to install. Any suggestions?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Azek is easy to work with, and edges are solid (no need to finish), white, all sizes available. G


----------



## eisert (Jan 31, 2009)

How well would Azek take paint in an exterior application?


----------



## eisert (Jan 31, 2009)

BTW I am not a DIY'er, just not very familiar with these products. I am liscensed with the state of Minnesota.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

eisert said:


> How well would Azek take paint in an exterior application?


 
No problem taking paint, azek finish has good teeth, prime as directed, check manufacturers website for finishing info . G


----------



## eisert (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If you are going to paint, look at Miratec. It's available in 4/4 and 5/4 (3/4" and 1")

I like Azek but, it is salty if you desire a color other than white. The paint for the Azek is also kind of pricey.

Just another option for you.


----------



## jakejorgenson (Mar 17, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If you are going to paint, look at Miratec. It's available in 4/4 and 5/4 (3/4" and 1")
> 
> I like Azek but, it is salty if you desire a color other than white. The paint for the Azek is also kind of pricey.
> 
> Just another option for you.


I second the comment to use the Miratec for this. I've used it in similar applications and have had success doing it and it still looks good a couple winters later. We did the trim around a bunch of windows in a brown color and it looks like new still.


----------



## eisert (Jan 31, 2009)

I have considered Miratec, however: 

The reason I would rather not use it is that eventually I would like to build a small deck on the front of my house, which the bay would hang over, and I am worried about the Miratec getting dinged and beat up.

The Smart Trim seems like it would be able to withstand a bit more abuse, making it a better choice in my mind. 

Am I correct in my assumption about durability or over-thinking the situation?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

eisert said:


> I have considered Miratec, however:
> 
> The reason I would rather not use it is that eventually I would like to build a small deck on the front of my house, which the bay would hang over, and I am worried about the Miratec getting dinged and beat up.
> 
> ...


I can beat on the face of miratec with a hammer and not leave a mark (smooth head). It's pretty dense stuff.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

eisert said:


> I just installed a new bay window in my home.
> 
> I would like to trim the exterior with LP Smartside trim. It's basically 1"thick plywood with some kind of coating on the front (cement?) and is available in standard lumber widths.
> 
> ...


Smart Trim is all we use in my part of Canada; in fact, we also rip the 5/4X8 or 6 down to 1X1 actual for our inside corners. We paint the raw edges and in your situation where they are all butt edges I would do the same.


----------



## shed builder (Oct 8, 2006)

rojigga said:


> Smart Trim is all we use in my part of Canada; in fact, we also rip the 5/4X8 or 6 down to 1X1 actual for our inside corners. We paint the raw edges and in your situation where they are all butt edges I would do the same.


Same here. Except I rip their panel siding down to 2 1/2" to make my trim. Then paint the edges. I use it for trim, shutters, and fascia on all my sheds.:thumbsup:


----------

